# Serpentine Belt for 2011 Nissan Rogue S 2WD



## Arthur36 (6 mo ago)

Hello Everyone, 
I am new here and hoping to get some help with serpentine belt. My 2011 Rogue has original serpentine belt (11 years old, 80,000 miles) and working perfectly. Decided to change it because of some cracks on inside so I bought one on Amazon, confirmed fit, Genuine 11720-JG30B (Made in Japan). Installed it and squealed right from the start (loose). Went to AZ and bought Duralast 710K6. This one was much better because it squealed with AC on only. Reinstalled original one and all perfect. Decided to go to the dealership to make sure I get the right one and they gave me the same p/n 11720-JG30B (Made in USA) which was the worst out of these 3 (squealed even more than 1-st one right from the start and was even more loose. Put original back and again everything back to normal. OEM is 1808 mm, AZ is 1805 mm. Should I try Goodyear 106070 which is 1803mm or get something even shorter like Bando 6PK1800? i am just tired of changing that belt back and forth. Thanks!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I think I'd try a new tensioner, and take a wire brush to the pulleys. Your original belt may have worn-down "teeth" and there may be hardened rubber debris accumulated in the pulley grooves, causing the new belts to not bottom in the grooves where the old one does (they call that "belt hydroplaning" although it has nothing to do with water, go figure).


----------



## Arthur36 (6 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> I think I'd try a new tensioner, and take a wire brush to the pulleys. Your original belt may have worn-down "teeth" and there may be hardened rubber debris accumulated in the pulley grooves, causing the new belts to not bottom in the grooves where the old one does (they call that "belt hydroplaning" although it has nothing to do with water, go figure).


Tensioner is good. Gauge shows right in the middle of the range and original oem belt is tight (deflects approximately 1/2" in the middle between AC and Alternator). OEM and AZ belts were loose with deflection of approximately 0.75-1". With debris in the pulley or/and belt not bottomed in the grooves belt should be tighter but it is not. I am 100% sure oem and AZ belts are longer (loose, deflect more and squeal). I was under car 4 times already and I would like 5-th time to be the last one.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Arthur36 said:


> With debris in the pulley or/and belt not bottomed in the grooves belt should be tighter but it is not.


Only assuming the new belts aren't longer, which apparently they are, and that your tensioner is healthy, which I doubt if a few mm of extra belt causes that much extra deflection. A healthy tensioner is meant to accommodate small differences in belt length, but can't compensate for unhealthy pulleys. A tensioner with a weak spring won't accommodate either one.


----------



## Arthur36 (6 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Only assuming the new belts aren't longer, which apparently they are, and that your tensioner is healthy, which I doubt if a few mm of extra belt causes that much extra deflection. A healthy tensioner is meant to accommodate small differences in belt length, but can't compensate for unhealthy pulleys. A tensioner with a weak spring won't accommodate either one.


I understand what you are saying. But what I do not understand is how come original belt (installed by manufacturer, I bought car new) is still perfect? Good tension, markings on tensioner w/in range, belt is tight, no squealing etc. 2 OEMs 1808 mm I bought were loose and squealed all the time right from the start. AZ 1805 mm worked fine with AC off, squealed with AC on only. I will try Goodyear 1803 mm and report later. If that does not work I will get a new tensioner. Thanks for your help!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If it's cracked the belt isn't perfect, but I think perhaps you're misunderstanding how a tensioner is supposed to work. The spring inside it is enormously preloaded and the stop is a mechanical hard stop. The result of all that preload is that it provides virtually the same amount of force throughout its travel. Imagine a clockspring that's wound up 10 turns, but we only allow it to unwind 1/4 turn before it hits a stop. It's only unwinding 1/40th of its length, so the tension at any point in that 1/4 turn will be within 2.5% (1/40) throughout its travel. That's oversimplified, but the point is, whether its at 1/4, half, or 3/4 of travel, it should still tension your belt with approximately the same force, right up until it hits the stop. Since it doesn't, it's bad, plain and simple.


----------



## Arthur36 (6 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> If it's cracked the belt isn't perfect, but I think perhaps you're misunderstanding how a tensioner is supposed to work. The spring inside it is enormously preloaded and the stop is a mechanical hard stop. The result of all that preload is that it provides virtually the same amount of force throughout its travel. Imagine a clockspring that's wound up 10 turns, but we only allow it to unwind 1/4 turn before it hits a stop. It's only unwinding 1/40th of its length, so the tension at any point in that 1/4 turn will be within 2.5% (1/40) throughout its travel. That's oversimplified, but the point is, whether its at 1/4, half, or 3/4 of travel, it should still tension your belt with approximately the same force, right up until it hits the stop. Since it doesn't, it's bad, plain and simple.


I agree with you 100% but in my case new tensioner was not needed. I just replaced original belt with Goodyear 106070 (1803mm) and everything is good again. No squealing with AC on/off, good tension, tensioner indicator rigth in the midldle like shown on the attached.. Tensioner should provide adequate tension (and same force) when it is w/in range on the gauge (or it is wounded enougth turns based on your analogy).. When belt is too loing tensioner indicator is out of range (or wounded 1/4 turn based on your analogy) and does not provide enougth tension. I suspect that OEM 11720-JG30B belt works fine with new Nissan tensioners that have increased range to fit more Nissan models but the one on my 2011 works only with shorter belts.. BTW I am suprised that only 5 mm difference in belt length made all the difference.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Arthur36 said:


> When belt is too loing tensioner indicator is out of range (or wounded 1/4 turn based on your analogy) and does not provide enougth tension.





Arthur36 said:


> BTW I am suprised that only 5 mm difference in belt length made all the difference.


That's exactly why it means your tensioner is shot. The tensioner _doesn't_ have less tension at a longer throw _IF_ it's healthy. Your shorter belt is fixing a symptom and not a problem.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Back in the pre-historic days before serpentine belts and automatic tensioners, we used something like this to measure belt tension:


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

These are better because they automatically account for deflection angle when the force is applied. It's called a Krikit. I used to do deflection the old fashioned way, but these days the Krikits are all I use. In combination with the force/deflection info in the MA section of the FSM, it's totally bulletproof::








Amazon.com: Gates 91107 Krikit V-Belt Tension Gauge, Black : Automotive


Buy Gates 91107 Krikit V-Belt Tension Gauge, Black: V Belts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

VStar650CL said:


> These are better because they automatically account for deflection angle when the force is applied. It's called a Krikit. I used to do deflection the old fashioned way, but these days the Krikits are all I use. In combination with the force/deflection info in the MA section of the FSM, it's totally bulletproof::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, how about that! I've got one of these also. Back in the day I ran a small auto repair business; turned it into a speed shop. Built many race engines for clients; mostly Chevy small/big block V8's. Got into drag racing at local strips. Those days are behind me; however my tool room is still there full of specialized tools, a lot of them I've forgotten about. My memory these days is not so great.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Those days are behind me; however my tool room is still there full of specialized tools, a lot of them I've forgotten about. My memory these days is not so great.


They say the first thing to go in old age is your memory, and the second thing is... um... er... give me a minute, it will come to me...


----------

